# Disney Passes



## majb (May 21, 2008)

I have 3 Disney World 4 day passes which are approx 18 years old. Each of the passes has an unused day on them. I recall when we purchased them we were told they were good for life. Does anyone know how I could check on this or would someone possibly know the answer.


----------



## Gracey (May 21, 2008)

If they were non-expiring passes then they are still good.  I believe you can only check on the days left right at the parks.  

Laurie


----------



## Janette (May 21, 2008)

If they were non-expiring, they are good and will be swapped for the new pass format when you arrive at Disney. They can do this at the resorts or at the gates.


----------



## Carl D (May 21, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I think all passes back then were non-expiring. 
The only glitch would be if they are "length of stay passes". If you weren't staying on site when you purchased the passes, they are not LOS.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 21, 2008)

My thought...there are a lot of Disney memorabilia collectors around.  I'd check around and see what sort of value the tickets might have as a collectible instead of as a useful ticket.  You might be surprised.

Fern



majb said:


> I have 3 Disney World 4 day passes which are approx 18 years old. Each of the passes has an unused day on them. I recall when we purchased them we were told they were good for life. Does anyone know how I could check on this or would someone possibly know the answer.


----------



## Carl D (May 21, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> My thought...there are a lot of Disney memorabilia collectors around.  I'd check around and see what sort of value the tickets might have as a collectible instead of as a useful ticket.  You might be surprised.
> 
> Fern


Not sure about those particular tickets, but you are correct if talking about the old A, B, C, D, E ticket booklets.
I would personally buy one of those.
That's going back further than 18 years though, I believe. I should go rummage around my Mother's attic... Possible treasure awaits.


----------



## elaine (May 23, 2008)

*they are good--you can use the remaining day(s)*

all tickets pre-2005 were non-expiring.  You can use any remaining days on them--just take them to the park gate--no problem.  You cannot add extra days, trade for new tickets, upgrade, etc.
Also, if you had a child's ticket and your child is now an adult--he can still use that ticket--you take to guest relations (child must be present) and they will issue a pass for him to get into the parks.  Good job saving those!! Elaine


----------



## laxmom (May 23, 2008)

I also thought there was something about that they could not be used in any park that didn't exsist, ie. animal kingdom, at the time of purchase.  We were told that when we bought our nonexpiring hoppers several years ago.  Now, was I told correctly?   That's up for debate.  Just what we were told.


----------



## Carl D (May 23, 2008)

laxmom said:


> I also thought there was something about that they could not be used in any park that didn't exsist, ie. animal kingdom, at the time of purchase.  We were told that when we bought our nonexpiring hoppers several years ago.  Now, was I told correctly?   That's up for debate.  Just what we were told.


You are correct. 
It's unclear to me if those tickets will be able to be used, or just traded in toward the cost of a new ticket.

I'm off to research that.


----------



## laxmom (May 23, 2008)

Here is a post off the Disboards that discusses this.  The person who posted used to work in ticketing;

Almost all tickets issued prior to 2005 (other than Length of Stay, Bounce Back, or Annual Passes) had no expiration. This includes both the major park entries and the minor park plus options. 

At the current time any prior passes are valid at all four of the major parks, even if one or more of the parks did not exist when the ticket was issued.

If a prior ticket, unused or partially used, was not on stock with a magnetic stripe, or the magnetic stripe was demagnetized, you can get the tickets replaced at no charge at any park (including water parks or TTC) ticket booth or Guest Relations Office. Note that this cannot be done at Resort Lobby Concierge locations as they do not have full access to the ticketing computer.

No pre-MYW ticket can be modified or upgraded in any manner.

If you have unused pre-MYW tickets you can use the original Disney selling price of one ticket as a credit to the purchase price of any current ticket with a selling price equal to or higher than the value of the old ticket. However, it probably will make more economic sense to use the ticket for entries. This will depend a lot on what the determined dollar value is.

Note that if the ticket was purchased from a discounter/broker the value given is what Disney sold the ticket for to the discounter/broker and not what you paid for it.

If you have a partially used pre-MYW ticket it cannot be upgraded, but the remaining entitlements can be used. If the ticket has become demagnetized, as long as the serial number string is readable a replacement ticket, with the same remaining entitlements, can be issued.


----------



## Carl D (May 23, 2008)

The answer to your question

A thorough explanation off all WDW ticket stuff


----------



## Carl D (May 23, 2008)

You beat me to it!!


----------



## laxmom (May 23, 2008)

We were on the same brain wave, Carl!!!


----------



## icydog (May 24, 2008)

*I've traded mine in for new tickets without a hitch*

I've traded in old Park Hopper tickets for new Park Hopper tickets. It is an easy process but it has to be done at the Guest Relations Windows at any of the Parks.


----------

